# stone coated cookware?



## junglist (Jul 13, 2010)

One late night the TV was on, and a random commercial comes on for 'stone cookware' which caught my eye. Me being new to this website I'm not exactly sure of rules on posting links, so just google 'stonedine' if you need further info. What stood out to me was that they claim the stone coating imparts a 'natural flavor' to the food, and the coating doesn't require you to add any oil/butter/spray (maybe I was a little woozy in the head, but the big glob of cheese being scraped up in one piece was like 'woah').

I'm sure some parts were embellished, (I can usually pull off cooking bacon and meats on pans without additional fat), but I was wondering if anyone had any experience using 'stone coated' cookware?


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

It's fairly standard non-stick material subject to all that material's function and failings.


----------

